# geber eagle fish easy2



## atibandi (18. Juni 2006)

hallo,
ich habe ein ziemliches problem!
habe meinen geber für das fish easy2 zerlegt!
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich einen neunen her kriege und was sowas kosten würde?
habe von eagle keine deutschland vertretung gefunden oder war ich nur unfähig sie zu finden?
schonmal danke im voraus
lg matti


----------



## Samyber (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

Guckst du hier http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/ersatzteile/ersatzteile-eagle-fisheasy2.html


----------



## atibandi (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

wow!!
die preise habe es ja in sich da lege ich noch ein paar euros drauf und kaufe mir lieber nen neues bevor ich 85euro!!!! für nen ersatzt geber ausgebe!!!
die preise sind schon ziemlich dreist!!!
bekommt man außer bei ebay sowas auch gebraucht?
lg matti


----------



## atibandi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

keiner hier eine idee oder zufällig einen zu hause rumliegen???
oder hat vielleicht jemand ein günstiges echolot zu hause rumliegen was er net mehr braucht?
muß auch net das neuste sein!!!
alles anbieten!!!
danke schonmal im voraus
lg matti


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

Hi,

wenn Du wenigstens in der Leistungsklasse des Fish Easy 2 bleiben willst, würde ich Dir empfehlen in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und einen neuen Geber zu kaufen. 

Denn selbst für 80 Euro wirst Du gebraucht wohl kaum etwas Gleichwertiges bekommen und verschlechtern will man sich ja wohl kaum, oder?


----------



## atibandi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

moin moin,
da wirst du nach dem jetzigen stand wohl leider recht haben!!!
so ein mist das die dinger auch immer so teuer sind 30 euro oder so wären ja ok aber 80!!! na ja kann man wohl net ändern!
verschlechtern wäre gar net so schlimm weil ich es net mehr für so große tiefen benötige sondern nur noch fürs süßwasser!!!
aber mal schauen was ich machen werde!!!
die hoffnug stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt oder etwa nicht?
vielleicht hat ja doch jemand noch einen geber!!!
lg matti


----------



## Gunti2005 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

Ich dachte auch ich hätte Sie mal irgendwo etwas preiswerter gesehen...

Hoffe meiner lässt mich nicht im Stich

sieh mal hier...

http://planetgps.net/fishfinders-lowrance-transducers.html


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*



			
				atibandi schrieb:
			
		

> ... verschlechtern wäre gar net so schlimm weil ich es net mehr für so große tiefen benötige sondern nur noch fürs süßwasser!!! ...i



Naja, für 99 Euro bekommst Du bei Compass24.de das Eagle Cuda 168, aber das ist sowohl in Bezug auf die Sendeleistung, als auch (viel wichtiger im Süßwasser) die vertikale Auflösung ein echter Rückschritt.

Beiss lieber in den sauren Apfel und hol Dir ´nen Geber für das Fish Easy 2 - selbst für die Süßwassernutzung wäre das das Mindeste, was man sich gönnen sollte. #6


----------



## atibandi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

hallo nochmal
die sind aber alle von lowrance habe auf der seite nochmal geschaut und bin dann bei den 60 bis 80 dollar versand kosten für europa hängen geblieben und dann hatte sich das ganz auch schon erledigt!!!!
aber dank für die tipps!!
aber neue wären auch noch gut!!
lg matti


----------



## blinkerputzer (17. April 2007)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

Hallo atibandi!

Habe auch ein Fish Easy2, aber ein anderes Problem als du. Ab ca. 15m Tiefe habe ich kaum noch ein Grundecho und ab 20m Tiefe ist fast garnichts mehr zu sehen. Weder Grund noch Fisch.

Habe ich mein Lot falsch eingestellt oder ist mein Geber defekt?

Vielleicht habe ich Glück und irgendjemand kann mir einen Rat geben.

MfG


----------



## Pilkman (17. April 2007)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

Hallo Blinkerputzer,

also vielleicht hast Du aus dem Automatikmodus in den manuellen Modus geschaltet und die Empfindlichkeit wesentlich zu niedrig eingestellt, so dass das zurückgeworfene Echo zu schwach für eine Auswertung ist?
Vielleicht ist der Geberwinkel nicht mehr exakt vertikal ausgerichtet?
Fährst Du zu schnell und hast den PING-Speed (bin ich mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob man den beim Fish Easy 2 einstellen kann |kopfkrat) sehr niedrig eingestellt?

Wenn Du diese Fragen mit NEIN beantwortest, kommt aus meiner Sicht nur noch ein Defekt in Frage.


----------



## blinkerputzer (18. April 2007)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

Hallo Markus

Danke dir für deine schnelle Antwort.

An der Geschwindigkeit kann es nicht liegen,da ich mit nem Ruderboot rausfahre.
Habe auf manuell gestellt und auch mit der Grayline und Sensitivity experimentiert.Werde wieder umstellen auf automatik.
Auf den Geber muß ich vielleicht etwas mehr achten.

Wenn ich Anfang August aus Schweden zurück bin, kommt ein kurzer Bericht,einschließlich hoffentlich erfolgter Fänge #6 

Schönen Urlaub und viel Petri Heil

MfG Blinkerputzer


----------



## Pilkman (18. April 2007)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*



blinkerputzer schrieb:


> ... habe auf manuell gestellt und auch mit der Grayline und Sensitivity experimentiert.Werde wieder umstellen auf automatik.
> ...



Hi Blinkerputzer,

alles klar, das war auch der wahrscheinlichste Grund. #6

Im manuellen Modus mußt Du die Sensitivity (Empfindlichkeit) je nach zu lotender Tiefe erhöhen bzw. verringern: Was im Flachwasser von 2-3 Metern zu einer mit Punkten übersähten und unübersichtlichen Anzeige führt, ist bereits bei 20 Metern Wassertiefe zu schwach in der Auswertung, um möglicherweise überhaupt das Echo der Grundlinie darzustellen.

An der Grayline wiederrum stelle ich PERSÖNLICH nicht soo viel rum, die wird einmal so eingestellt, dass ich die Grauabstufungen von härterem und weicherem Grund gut erkennen kann. (Achtung, wenn das nicht gut klappt, kann das auch am eingestellten DisplayKONTRAST liegen #h)

Am wichtigsten ist aber, dass die albernen Fischsymbole ausgeschaltet bleiben, Mäusekino hilft einem bei der Fischsuche nicht sehr weiter.


----------



## Jirko (18. April 2007)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

nabend blinkerputzer #h

hast du eventuell den tiefenbereich auf bis 15m gestellt und lotest eventuell nicht im automatischen tiefenmodus?


> An der Geschwindigkeit kann es nicht liegen,da ich mit nem Ruderboot rausfahre...


der iss gut :q #6


----------



## blinkerputzer (18. April 2007)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

Hallo!

Wie gesagt, werde vom manuellen in den automatischen Modus umschalten und dann mal sehen was passiert. |kopfkrat 

Ist interressant von euch zu erfahren, was man alles einstellen und auch falsch machen kann.

Kann aber erst berichten,wenn ich Anfang August aus Schweden zurück bin.

Vielen Dank,schönen Urlaub und Petri Heil

MfG blinkerputzer |wavey:


----------



## blinkerputzer (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: geber eagle fish easy2*

Hallo.

Ich hatte gedacht, dass sich mein Geber oder mein Lot verabschiedet hatten, dem ist aber nicht so.

Nach dem ich Sonntag aus Schweden zurück bin, habe ich bei einem kompetenten und immer freundlichen Händler angerufen und mein Problem geschildert.

Tja, leider durch "Schuld eigene" habe ich meinen Akku zerlegt. Dieser Typ Akku,ein leistungsstarker Blei-Gel? Akku, muß auch bei Nichtbenutzung immer wieder aufgeladen werden. D.h. zwischen zwei Schweden-Urlauben 1-2 mal im Jahr runter in den Keller zum nachladen. Ich habe genau das Gegenteil getan und ihn zwischendurch mit einer Glühlampe entladen. Das war der Todesstoß. Die maximale Kapazität meines Akkus liegt nach dem Laden bei maximal 1 Stunde.

Also, für den nächsten Schweden-Urlaub ein neuer Akku und dann gehts den Hechten wieder an den Kragen.

Schönen Dank für eure Tipps, die aber trotzdem sehr nützlich waren.

MfG  "b"


----------

